# hysterical- water bugs



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

My husband and I discussed children before we were married and we decided that we didn't want any. We should also have discussed cats.
Three years ago we took in a cat that belonged to a deceased aunt. This animal had a bad temper and no one else wanted him. He was not declawed and hence my curtains, sofa and rugs are now clawed and shredded. 
But I don't want to talk about that because the terminal problem is that I now have water bugs(I can't bring myself to think that they may be those other disgusting bugs!). Started in the basement and tonight I saw one in my kitchen! 
For the 15 years before the cat I never had any bugs but now I do. I want the cat gone and gone he must be because he does not have the disposition for adoption. I know that he could be worse, he's not all bad and at times I do enjoy him because he can be cute. And he does add life to our some times dull house but I will NOT NOT NOT have bugs.

I have made up my mind that the cat goes and the basement will be trashed and sprayed. I feel badly for my husband for the cat and for myself (I know I will miss him a little). 

But what I want to know is why don't other people have this problem? Everyone I know has an animal and no one every complains about bugs. Our basement has been flooded a couple of times and we have far too many things but I couldn't be the only person with this problem.

If I let lose and cry I will become hysterical. 
Sad, disgusted, guilty, this is terrible.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm sorry about the bugs -- I know you're at your wit's end with them -- but don't blame the cat. It's just pure coincidence. That's why no one else with cats has this problem, as you noted. Please call an exterminator and find out what needs to be done to get rid of the bugs. But you don't need to send the cat away to fix the bug problem.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

are we talking fleas here, what are water bugs??

I think bugs happen to alot of people, but some people just don't mind, and I'm not kidding about that. Some people just deal with fleas in their house, and it doesn't bother them. It WOULD bother me.

So I don't know. It could be something that is in your basement, or maybe the cat brought in? Is he/she an outdoor cat?

What do these bugs look like?, are they tiny black and jump. Fleas jump!!, if they don't jump, they're not a flea...


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Hmmmm.....good point, well taken. I thought she's talking roaches (or some other household insect pest). Fleas would, of _course_, involve the cat. But why would fleas start in the basement? Unless that's where the cat hangs out, I suppose. I was thinking the water in the basement had something to do with it. Awaiting further clues..... :wink:


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

Do water bugs = silver fish?


> Our basement has been flooded a couple of times and we have far too many things but I couldn't be the only person with this problem.


 Could the basement floods be the reason you have water bugs? 

In my experience with cats, you should have less of a bug problem (mine gobble them up the moment they see them). 

Sorry you've had a bad experience with this cat, but why did you keep him for three years if you had a problem with him? Also, he may not be the animal you would have as a pet, but you may be able to rehome him. People expect different things from cats -- most people like cats because they are independent creatures (they also can be crabby) and don't need attention all the time. Sorry you feel that he is causing your bug problem, but I would find out from an exterminator before having him put down.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

Hippyhart said:


> In my experience with cats, you should have less of a bug problem (mine gobble them up the moment they see them).


Hey, I never thought about that... my condo is new too, but you're right, Jazzy's been eating all the bugs. I found a tiny spider on my arm yesterday, but that was because I had just got in from biking in the forest... too bad Jazzy wasn't here, I would have fed her, LOL!!

You're right, cats do eat bugs, I forget


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I don't know what water bugs are. But it sounds like if you have a damp basement that has flooded before and there is clutter down there, *that* is the reason for the bugs. The only bugs I'd associate with cats are fleas, and if that is the case, EVERY cat that is allowed outside should be treated with flea prevention. I would not blame any of this on the cat, b/c if it IS fleas that you are finding, you should have treated your cat for it before letting it outside. This can be remedied and is not the cats fault at all. And if you have an indoor cat that is getting fleas, it is certainly not the cat's fault either. Any other bug...and again...not the cat's fault. That is, like Tim said, why none of us have bugs. Because they are unrelated to the cats.


----------



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

I would not have keep the cat one day if he had been an outside cat, I didn't want the fleas. I kept him 3 years because what was the alternative, put him to sleep? I didn't want that, he's a living thing. 
The bugs did started in the basement where the food is located.
I am no bug expert but I am told that water bugs are black and largER which I guess means that black roaches are smaller. I think that the really bad roaches are brown. My things are black so I am saying that they are water bugs. 
I called an exterminator today and I'll talk with him about cat/bugs but I am pessimistic. The basement is definately part of the problem but at this point I can't image get rid of the bugs when we have cat food availabe for them to feed on. 
P.S. DARN if after writing this e-m last night I went upstairs and saw one in the Living Room. I am a clean, neat person I HATE this.


----------



## Hippyhart (Jul 4, 2004)

So, if it's your cat of three years causing your bug problem, then why are you just now getting bugs? And if you are associating it with food, why can't it be "people food" that's drawing in the bugs? Bugs can come from a number of places -- and they can travel on clothing, in grocery bags, in boxes, anything brought into the house. Sorry, but I just don't understand why you think it's the cat that brought in the bugs when you admitted you had a flooded basement, which can draw in palmetto bugs, silver fish, spiders, etc.

http://www.pestproducts.net/roaches.htm


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

I doubt that the cat is the cause of the bugs. 

http://www.doyourownpestcontrol.com/silverfish.htm


Bugs and cats don't get along becuase of how cat are usually after everything, so they'll either kill or eat the bugs. I wouldn't be surprized to find out that your problem would be alot worst if you hadn't had the cat. 

The exterminator should be able to tell you where the gaps are in your bug protection. Many people do a spring bug protection regiment, but bugs can still get through (carried in on a person, in a plant, ect...). The expert should help.


EDIT: for additional Information...

I could be the food, either the cat or the people food. Most foods, both human can animal, actually have innert bug larva in them. They are harmless, but in the right condition they will activate and grow (in grains, rice, ect..) A good idea is to have any food such as these removed from their containers and put in sealable plastic containers. Dont' know if its an issue here or not, but seemed like a good place to pass that tip along.


EDIT: - Another idea...

http://store.diyhut.com/ulpesrep.html

Use sound to drive away the little buggers.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

aliced said:


> I can't image get rid of the bugs when we have cat food availabe for them to feed on.


Thank you, this is another clue. I still don't know what you mean by water bugs, but any insect that goes foraging for food is going to be drawn to cat food that is left out. That might be the reason the bugs are coming upstairs....because one of them found food up there and told his buddy bugs. :x You need to get rid of the bugs in the basement and then convert your cat's feeding routine to fixed mealtimes instead of free feeding. That way the food isn't left out for the bugs to find. Also, any other people food needs to be put away in cabinets and containers where the bugs can't find it. No more food left on the counter top. Good luck!! You can beat it without booting the cat!!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I agree -- I wouldn't be surprised if your problem worsens after you get rid of the cat. The bugs are coming in NOT just because you have cat food to feed on. We all have that. And if you don't have cat food available, they will find something else. They come in because conditions are favorable. You can fix your bug problem without getting rid of your cat. 

As for the cat food, you can do like many people do, and feed your cat 2 or 3 times a day, and only give it as much as it should be eating. That way, no extra is being left out. It's also healthier for your cat, would you like to eat a plate of food that had bugs crawling over it?  

Please don't think I was knocking you for having an indoor cat, I think that is great, actually. I just didn't know, so I was saying that outdoor cats need flea prevention.


----------



## emrldsky (Aug 31, 2004)

Is this the bug you're talking about:











Image courtesy of: http://www.cals.ncsu.edu/course/ent525/ ... 10_jpg.htm


I hate bugs too. However, my cat has killed many of them with me looking and probably more out of my sight.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

I have very bad reactions to pesticides--- sends me to hospital... 
We also have NO bugs in our house.

We have an exterminator apply the pesticides outside along the perimeter of house & property line on a monthly basis, and I usually leave the house and don't return for several hours.

Before getting the exterminator my husband attempted to buy the "special poisons" to rid the house externally of bugs ourselves.. but we would still get "water bugs", black widows, brown recluse, and other assorted spiders, and the "water bugs" would come into the house. I , too, am a neat freak, and the thought of those disease infested bugs scurrying around my possessions kept me awake at night. 
By the second month of having the exterminator services(spraying only the house perimeters & property perimeters) we saw 100% difference. To this day, I have not had one single creepy crawly walk into my house--- occasionally a moth flutters into the house, but I can live with that.

I recrommend giving the extermination process a chance

As for the scratching the house up, there are alternatives--a cat tree, cat posts, putting double sided tape on the surfaces being scratched up, etc. 

good luck


----------



## jennifer2 (Mar 5, 2005)

Well if we're talking roaches, is this it?











Most likely the problem is your flooding basement, not the cat. Especially if you are in parts of the US, we've had a VERY wet winter and there are a lot of pests that come with that.

It really isn't the cats fault.

I'd suggest getting an exterminator and getting the basement leak fixed.

Getting rid of the cat won't solve your bug problems.

Jennifer


----------



## 4cats&counting (Jan 20, 2005)

A water bug looks like a very LARGE FAT black cockroach..No wings, just a hard shell...I know this because I had them in my apartment and my cats would kill them and leave there dead bodies all over..YUK!...I noticed them after I had moved into the apartment..They come from dampness...I didnt have a basement either...And I was on the 3rd floor..They came up through the drains in the sink and tub..How nasty is that!!!


----------



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

Jennifer's picture looks like my problem but if it's a roach I am still going to call it a water bug! No roaches! 
The city collects trash and garbage once a week and we take stuff to the dumpsite at least once at week.
Food that comes into the house is taken out of boxes and put into containers and containers that must SNAP shut tight. Package food is put into containers after it's open. 
The only food in the basement is the cat food. But I will admit that the basement is out-of-control with furniture and clothes from various estates waiting for a garage sale (now I'll trash the stuff).
I'll try the tape and have already bought the Citrus Magic suggested on the forum.
Ok Kitty has a reprieve. I try an exterminator contract and eliminating the food sitting out. He is an all day nibbler and won't be happy about that but it's better than being put to asleep.
Thanks everyone I just as soon not have the cat but neither do I want him eliminated.


----------



## pookie769 (Feb 5, 2005)

*FYI, water bugs are actually oriental cockroaches. Here's some info I found for you:*


Hot Pest Products | Hot Termite Supplies | Termite Control | Pest Control Library | Ask A Pro 
Privacy | Store Map | Ordering | View Your Shopping Cart | Home 



German Cockroach | Smoky Brown | American Cockroach | Palmetto Bugs
*Oriental Cockroach *| Brown Banded | Woods Cockroach | Australian Cockroach
Brown Cockroach | Field Cockroach | Asian Cockroach


Cockroach Management

Only a few of the cockroach species found in the United States routinely enter and infest our dwellings. The most common ofthese are the German cockroach, American cockroach, *Oriental cockroach*, Brown-banded cockroach, Smokybrown cockroach, Australian cockroach, Brown cockroach, Woods cockroach, Field cockroach and the Asian cockroach. Of these eight species, the first five represent 95% of all cockroach management in and around buildings. In some parts of the U.S., one species may be more important than another. Certain other species may infest homes or other buildings, but will generally be found in very localized situations or under other unusual circumstances.


GENERAL BIOLOGY AND BEHAVIOR OF COCKROACHES
Most cockroaches are tropical and sub-tropical in origin, generally living out of doors. They are mostly active at night, during which time they forage for food, water and mates. They may be seen in the daytime, particularly when a heavy population is present or when some other form of stress is placed on the population (such as lack of food or water). Cockroaches ordinarily prefer a moist environment, and many species also prefer a relatively high degree of warmth. Some tropical roaches feed only on vegetation. However, cockroaches which live in buildings are mostly scavengers and feed on a wide variety of food. They are especially fond of starches, sweets, grease, and meat products; but will also eat a great variety of materials such as cheese, beer, leather, bakery products, starch in book bindings, glue, hair, flakes of dried skin, dead animals and plant materials.

Cockroaches usually choose to live in protected cracks and crevices which provide a warm and humid environment. Some species, such as the American and oriental cockroaches, gather in large groups on open walls in protected places or in open areas outside. While they are often found in groups in their daytime hiding or resting areas (called "harborage"), and can be found feeding in groups at night, cockroaches are not social insects as are the ants and wasps. Cockroaches generally forage individually for food and otherwise behave in a largely individualistic or non-social manner. Even though cockroaches are not social insects, they do often form aggregates.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------GERMAN COCKROACH
Blattella germanica
The German cockroach is the most economically important urban pest in the United States and throughout the World.. It is the most common cockroach species in houses, apartments, restaurants, hotels and other institutions. In some southern areas, larger cockroach species such as the smoky-brown cockroach can be more of a problem. The oriental cockroach or some other species may also be more common in certain situations, especially infesting around or under the premises and frequently moving indoors. However, the German cockroach is by far the most common and important species infesting our homes and institutions. In some areas it may still be referred to as the "croton bug."


German Cockroach
Actual Size 1/2 Inch

Adults are pale to medium brown and about 1/2-to 5/8-inch long. German cockroaches can be distinguished from other roaches by the two dark stripes on the back of their head. German cockroach nymphs resemble the adults except that they are smaller, wingless, and darker in color, often being nearly black. A single light stripe running down the middle of the back is the most prominent marking on the young cockroach.




The German cockroach is a general feeder, but is particularly attracted to fermented foods and beverage residues (e.g., beer spills). If water is present, adults can live about a month without food, but young nymphs will die of starvation within 10 days. Without food or water, the adults die in less than two weeks. Most stages become very stressed if deprived of food or water for more than a couple of days. Stressed cockroaches tend to wander or forage for resources aggressively, even during abnormal periods such as the daytime.

Infestations are sometimes found in areas not generally suspected of German cockroaches; for example, dresser drawers in bedrooms. When German cockroaches are found scattered through non-food areas of a home or building, it is usually caused by a very heavy infestation or by the repellent effects of insecticide applications. Cockroaches in these areas will find food scarce, but can feed on scattered crumbs, soiled clothing, the glue on dresser drawers or on some cosmetic products. German cockroaches can also be found outdoors during warm months, often associated with garbage receptacles. This, too, is usually due to a heavy infestation indoors.

GERMAN COCKROACH MANAGEMENT
Much of the discussion on where cockroaches will harbor was written particularly with the German cockroach in mind. This species is most commonly found near sources of food, water, and warmth. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


AMERICAN COCKROACH
Periplaneta americana
The American cockroach is also known as the water bug, flying water bug and, in some areas of the South, the palmetto bug. It is the largest of the common species, growing to 1.5 inches or more in length. It is reddish-brown, with a pale brown or yellow border on the upper surface of the pronotum. Both the male and female are fully winged. The wings of the male extend slightly beyond the tip of the abdomen, while those of the female are about the same length as the abdomen.

American cockroaches feed on a variety of foods, but decaying organic matter seems to be preferred. They also feed upon book bindings, manuscripts, clothing and glossy paper with starch sizing. Syrup and other sweets are also attractive. The adults can survive two or three months without food, but only about a month without water.
The adults have well-developed wings, but seldom fly. They are capable of gliding long distances and will cover considerable distances if they take off from a tree or roof top. In the South, and as far north as Kentucky, American cockroaches have been reported to fly short distances.

Exclusion techniques such as caulking or sealing various cockroach entry points are effective at reducing the problem indoors. To prevent cockroaches from entering through weep holes in exterior brick facade, insert small squares of window screening into the holes using a putty knife. This prevents insect entry, yet still allows for air exchange for which the weep holes are intended. Excessive and widespread insecticide applications in the landscape are not usually necessary.

American cockroaches can be controlled by the use of sprays, dusts or baits. Residual insecticide sprays applied into infested areas will control American roaches slowly, but effectively. Indoor surfaces are most effectively treated with wettable powder or flowable microencapsulated formulations. This is especially true for basement and other utility areas, where bare concrete or other porous surfaces are present. Be sure to treat around floor drains where American cockroaches are harboring, and try to use window screening or some other method to physically prevent them from entering the building from these sources.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


ORIENTAL COCKROACH
Blatta orientalis (Linnaeus)
The oriental cockroach is also referred to as the waterbug, black beetle or shad roach. It is found in all parts of the United States. Total length of this cockroach is about 1.25inches for the female and 1 inch for the male. The female has small, functionless rudimentary wings called wing pads. The male's wings cover about 3/4 of the abdomen. Neither the male nor the female can fly. Adults are very dark brown or nearly black, and usually have a somewhat greasy sheen to their body. Females are broader and heavier looking than males.

The nymphs and adults have similar habits and are found associated with decaying organic matter indoors and out. They can be found in yards, beneath leaves, in dumps, in crawl spaces and in the mulch of flower beds. They are also common in high moisture situations such as sewers, drains and dark, damp basements. Both the nymphs and adults are sluggish and are usually located at or below ground level indoors. They are seldom found on walls, in high cupboards or in the upper floors of buildings.

Oriental cockroaches feed on all kinds of filth, rubbish and other decaying organic matter. They seem especially fond of garbage and the contents of discarded tin cans. If water is available, they can live for a month without food, but die within two weeks without water.
In many areas oriental cockroaches are generally found outdoors during warm weather. In periods of drought there may be considerable movement into structures, apparently in relation to humidity gradients. As cold weather approaches, or sometimes during unseasonably cool periods, a similar migration indoors may occur. There may be considerable group movement within heated structures during cold weather, particularly if areas of a building are maintained at warmer temperatures than other areas.


ORIENTAL COCKROACH MANAGEMENT
Indoors, Oriental cockroaches prefer dark, moist areas such as under porches, crawl spaces, basements and floor drains. They may be found outdoors in abandoned cisterns, water valve pits, in bark mulch under shrubs around the foundation, in stone walls, and in garbage and trash dumps. Oriental cockroaches are often found in cooler places than is typical for the other large species of cockroaches. For example, they can over-winter in protected landscape areas of cold regions of the United States.

Oriental cockroaches can be controlled with the same types of insecticidal sprays and baits as those used for the American cockroach. However, the moist situations in which this cockroach is normally found will typically decrease long-term effectiveness of residual insecticides, cause baits to mold (reducing their effectiveness), and often prevent the successful use of dusts.

Because Oriental cockroaches often move into dwellings in large numbers, a perimeter or barrier treatment is recommended when cockroaches are found living outside. Recent research on the movement of Oriental cockroaches under, around and into homes from harborages in crawl spaces and cinder block foundations has shown that these cockroaches frequently move into the home along plumbing (e.g., up through the floor from the crawl space underneath) and under door or window jams. Thus, carefully treat these areas with insecticides, and/or physically prevent such invasion by caulking or screening.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

<- I call this "bug eyes" :lol:


----------



## JoeyM (Mar 1, 2005)

aliced said:


> Thanks everyone I just as soon not have the cat but neither do I want him eliminated.



Why not work through folks on this site and in your area to rehome him?


----------



## 2mainecoons (Apr 8, 2005)

Are you sure the "bugs" aren't actually kittens? Has your cat been fixed? My guess is that it's had a litter of little black kittens. Cute.


----------



## aliced (May 31, 2005)

thanks pookie for all the information. I Pasted it into Word and Printed it. When I am in an excellent frame of mind I will read it. 
Not pleasant to say the least but guess I need to know something about my unwanted guests.


----------



## chris06516 (Mar 12, 2005)

I noticed that you mentioned your basement is filled with furniture from other estates? Roaches, if that is what they are, could have been brought into your house with this furniture. We had a roach problem once, and when we moved we had to put all our furniture outside for 48 hours so that we did not bring any of the critters with us to our new place. It worked and we didn't bring any with us.

So, have you had this furniture for long? Did your bug problem start shortly after you brought furniture to the basement? Could be the source.

Chris


----------



## nocturne123 (Apr 16, 2005)

I am not sure if this is helpful, but in addition to the exterminator, you can also try diatomaceous earth (DE). The food quality DE is safe around people and pets and is great for bugs elimination.


----------

